# [GAME] Defender 3



## Cvele (Apr 12, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Danger, danger! Angry aliens are heading towards your spaceship - hurry up, wipe them out and defend your planet! Download Defender 3 free, an extremely addicting shooting game, and prevent the evil space invaders from destroying your planet! For all fans of tower defense games and shooting, here comes a new pastime that will keep them busy for hours. Requirements: fast and nimble fingers and determination to fight alien attacks!

*Play Store Link: https://play.google....d=com.Defender3*

*Like our Facebook page @ https://www.facebook...501660346538234*










A large cluster of enemies is attacking your planet in waves!
Touch the screen to shoot; slide to fire continuously.
Seven different types of turrets: kill the boss and unlock the turret.
Upgrade your weapons by collecting coins.
Enter Survival Mode and try to remain the last survivor.
Defend two planets, get various interesting achievements and wipe the space invaders out of your planet.
Defender 3 - one of the best arcade games for kids!
You like free defense games or "shooting games" involving zombie invasion, turrets, space? If yes, get Defender 3 free for your mobile phone and have fun fighting against evil aliens and manage to keep your planet safe. They are powerful, numerous and persistent. However, this great arcade game offers you to upgrade your weapons and prove you're unbeatable. Use them to keep your enemies away and remember: you may be the last planet defender.
Get Defender 3, a fast shooting game, and be the first to save your planet from alien invasion. They are sending their rockets and spaceships, but they are not indestructible. You can upgrade your skills and armory to fight them back and resist their attacks. Chose Energy Blast to get a focused blast of energy; chose Swift Shooter to increase fire rate; hold them both to activate Mayhem and shoot all enemies. Collect coins to use other armory upgrades and improve your defending skills:
E.M.P. - Energy blast can stun enemies;
Salvo - Activates backup turret;
Salvo Time - Increases Salvo duration;
Barrier - Increases shield capacity;
Battery - Increases barrier capacity;
Surgeon - Chance for critical damage;
Shock - Chance to stun enemy;
Intense Shooter - Increases damage;
Scatter - Turret fires multiple shots.
Get this highly addictive free "defense game" that will never stop entertaining you. An ideal shooting game both for kids and adults! If you like playing bloon tower defence game or zombie invasion, you'll definitely love Defender 3. Have fun and enjoy playing! Hurry up, space invaders are coming closer! Download right now!


----------

